# The Symphony Game: Main Voting Round



## Air

_The following symphonies advanced to the main round:_

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 5
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 5
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5

_Each contestant begins with 5 points, and is removed from the list once it has no points left.

Guidelines for voting:
(1) You are allowed one (+1) vote and one (-1) vote per day. Please state (+1) next to the symphony you are adding 1 to and (-1) to the symphony you are subtracting 1 from.
(2) You always add or subtract from the list on the post immediately before yours. A good suggestion is to copy and paste the list before yours and work off of that.
(3) If you (+1) or (-1) a contestant, their numerical values must reflect this in your post. For example, if I have




Schubert #8 b minor 9
Mozart #40 g minor 3

Click to expand...

the plus and minus votes would be as follows:




Schubert #8 b minor 10 (+1)
Mozart #40 g minor 2 (-1)

Click to expand...

(4) You may only vote once per day. Though time zone issues may be a problem, this can be determine after 3 consecutive votes.
(5) You may not remove a contestant from the list. The list must remain correct in its numerical values. The entire list of surviving contestants must be retained.
(6) The game stops when there is one contestant left.

It isn't as difficult as it sounds. I go first:_

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 5
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 5
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5

_Let it begin!_


----------



## jurianbai

I missed the preliminary round. but here it goes :

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 5
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
*Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6 (+1)*
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4 (-1)
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
*Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6 (+1)*
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4 (-1)
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)
Bruckner #7 E major 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3* (-1)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
*Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7* (+1)
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #7 E major 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 (-1)*
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7 
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Boccherini

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 6 *(+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #7 E major 3 *(-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7 
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
*Beethoven #7 A major 7 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #7 E major 3
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7 
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7 (+1)
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 (-1)
*Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #7 E major 3 (-1)
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 5
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 6 (+1)*
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 5
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7 
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Polednice

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #7 E major 3
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
*Dvorak #7 d minor 6* (+ 1)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 6
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4* (- 1)
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7 
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major 2 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 6
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (+1)* 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 7
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major 2 
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5 (+1)*
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 6
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5 
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
*Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6 (-1) *
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5

With one (+plus) and _just one_ (-minus) per vote 
(rather than a reductive formula assuring quicker eliminations), this could go on a _l...o...n...g_ time!


----------



## Falstaft

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
*Beethoven #5 c minor 5* (+1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 6 (-1)*
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6 
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 6
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4 ++++++1
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 5 ---------------1
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Ravellian

It took me about four tries to get the formatting right.. 

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 *5 (-1) *
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4 
Schubert #9 C major (Great) *6 (+1)*
Shostakovich #5 e minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3 (-1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major 2
*Bruckner #8 c minor 6 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Air

*Show Bruckner's 7th more love...*

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 3 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Weston

Are we in day 2 already? It's still today where I am. Wait . . . 

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Rondo

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3 (-1)
Nielsen #5 6 (+1)*
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 5


----------



## Sid James

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (+1) *
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
*Vaughan Williams #5 4 (-1)*


----------



## Polednice

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5 (+ 1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
*Vaughan Williams #5 3 (- 1)*


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
*Dvorak #7 d minor 6 -1*
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4 +1*
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 3


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 +1*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
*Mahler #5 c sharp minor 4 -1*
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 3


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
*Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5 (+1) *
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
*Nielsen #5 5 (-1)*
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 3


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 5
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5 
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 5 
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 5
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
*Vaughan Williams #5 2 (-1)*


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 G major 4 (-1)*
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 (+1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 2


----------



## Ravellian

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major *3 (-1)*
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 *6 (+1)*
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 2


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 3 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 3
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 2


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) (+1) 5*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 3 (-1)
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 3
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 (+1)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
*Sibelius #7 C major (-1) 4*
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 2


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 3 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 4 ++++++++1
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 5
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 1 ----------1


----------



## Air

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 3 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
*Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6 (+1)*
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 4
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
Vaughan Williams #5 1


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 7
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 3 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
*Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7 (+1)*
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5
*Vaughan Williams #5 0 (-1)*


----------



## Boccherini

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
*Beethoven #7 A major 8 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 2 (-1) *
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## jurianbai

happy mother's day

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
*Beethoven #5 c minor 6 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 1 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 6
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## World Violist

aaaaaaaaand...

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6 (+1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
*Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

Bruckner 7 is down.


----------



## Weston

I'll try to do it right this time.

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6 (+1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #7 E major (Lyric) 0 (-1) ELIMINATED 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7 (+1)
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 (Heard this again today and liked it)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

I see we could be at this a while.


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
*Mahler #4 G major 3 (-1)*
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 6
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## Boccherini

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 3 
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
*Nielsen #5 5 (-1)*
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
*Mahler #4 G major 4 (+1)*
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Nielsen #5 5 
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 1 (-1)
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4 (+1)
Mahler #5 c sharp minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 +1*
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 1
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

So we've said goodbye to Vaughan Williams, I wasn't that sad. Bruckner 7 I think was unlucky to go so early, and Tchaikovsky 5 definitely doesn't deserve to go so early. But in tactics if something is really low in it's score is there any point trying to save it, better to stick by your favourites. And in using the minus 1 probably better to use it tactically than against something which can't win anyway.
__________________


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

starry said:


> So we've said goodbye to Vaughan Williams. I wasn't that sad.


Me neither.


starry said:


> Bruckner 7 I think was unlucky to go so early, and Tchaikovsky 5 definitely doesn't deserve to go so early.


Agreed, and agreed. Whether to use votes tactically, so to speak, depends on whether or not one feels strongly about whether or not to delay the elimination of a work. To do so or not depends upon how strongly I feel about the symphony.

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 6 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4 
*Mahler #5* 6 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 1
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

*and now, a geeky word about the tonality of Mahler's 5th. C-sharp minor is the key of the opening movement. The general arc of tonality after that movement is towards D... but that breezily oversimplifies. Still, taking note of the tonal shifts of Mahler's 5th is worth some focus and attention...


----------



## Aramis

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral)
Brahms #4 e minor 5 (-1)
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6 (+1)
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
*Schubert #9 C major (Great) 5 (-1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 4
*Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6 (+1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3 (-1)*
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6 
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 3
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 5 (+1)*
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## Ravellian

We should be keeping track of the order in which the symphonies are eliminated..

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor *4 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5 
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) *6 (+1)*

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 c minor (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 G major 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5 
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Air

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic)** 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection)* 7
Mahler #4* 4
Mahler #5* 6
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic)** 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2 (-1)*
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5 
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

*Thanks for changing that, Chi_town. Many of Mahler's symphonies exhibit progressive tonality, thus I've removed a key from all but the _Tragische_ (that is the Resurrection, the 4th, and the 5th).

**Both Bruckner's 8th and Mahler's 6th currently have nicknames that I'm not sure I'm comfortable with, but I decided to include them anyways. I also noticed that the nicknames for Bruckner's symphonies were removed earlier in the thread (for awhile, anyways). So, what decision do you all support?

Both Brahms' 4th and Beethoven's 3rd certainly do not deserve to be eliminated and I was a bit nervous when things were looking down for them (though I see they're back to the standard 5 points). I do not support a Beethoven sweep and would be entertained by something a little different. Anyhow, I hope that Bruckner, Nielsen, Messaien, Dvorak's 7th (no 9th, thank you), Schubert, Shostakovich, and Sibelius can hang in there for awhile.

I'm disappointed that no one shares my pathological hate for Tchaikovsky's 4th and 5th. It's not that I think he's a bad composer - if we were talking about the magnificent _Piano Trio_ this would be a completely different matter - it's just that I don't find these two particular works to truly have the depth and state of genius that many of the other works on the list exhibit (that is though, just a personal preference of course). But since no one will let me vote this symphony down, I'll have to go for Rachmaninov's 2nd instead. Not really a work I care for, let's just say.


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 4
Mahler #5 5 (-1)
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6 (+1)
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6


----------



## GraemeG

Air said:


> **Both Bruckner's 8th and Mahler's 6th currently have nicknames that I'm not sure I'm comfortable with, but I decided to include them anyways. I also noticed that the nicknames for Bruckner's symphonies were removed earlier in the thread (for awhile, anyways). So, what decision do you all support?
> [/SIZE]


[grumpyoldman]They're ********, get rid of them.[/grumpyoldman]
I loathe Tchaik 4 with a passion, if it helps. All that syncopated -dar-dar-dar-dar-dar-crash. dar-dar-crash. God, it's awful. Tawdry little fragments of kitsch melody all stitched together like a fund-raising quilt. Blech.
Graeme


----------



## jurianbai

it's Monday now.

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 (+1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 4
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 2
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5

Are we going to included _notes_ here? It's will be a massive war.....


----------



## Air

jurianbai said:


> Are we going to included _notes_ here? It's will be a massive war.....


If it is essential to your "strategy", then yes.


----------



## World Violist

GraemeG said:


> [grumpyoldman]They're ********, get rid of them.[/grumpyoldman]
> I loathe Tchaik 4 with a passion, if it helps. All that syncopated -dar-dar-dar-dar-dar-crash. dar-dar-crash. God, it's awful. Tawdry little fragments of kitsch melody all stitched together like a fund-raising quilt. Blech.
> Graeme


Agreed. I hate Tchaik 5 even worse, though. One might have thought he'd have turned into Elgar on a bad day for the finale...


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 4
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 1 (-1)* 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5

It occurs to me that you have to make your decision and then edit the list. It would be awkward if someone posts while we are editing, as often happens to me on these forums.


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
*Mahler #4 5 (+1)
*Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky #5 e minor 0 (-1 BYE!) 
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 9 (+1) *
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (-1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor (Apocalyptic) 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5 (-1)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor (Tragic) 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 +1*
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major (Great) 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major (Lyric)
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## starry

Tchaikovsky 5 is great and the last movement has some great tunes and builds up excitingly. The first movement is a bit more subtle in it's tragic utterance that the 4th. The slow movement must be one of his best.

The whole fate motif in the 4th symphony and the later bringing it back is like he is doing Beethoven's 5th (maybe it's nickname should be 'Beethoven's 5th v2').  "The reprise of "Fate" is highly artificial and, compared with a strict cyclic form, is not really effective.". The pizzicato movement is lovely but not enough to make the piece great overall.


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4* (-1)
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (-1)
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5 (-1)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 +1
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 7 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major 
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major 6
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 7 (+1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 7
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major 
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor (you ********!)


----------



## Sid James

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
Schubert #9 C major 6
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 7
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major 
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor (you ********!)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 3 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 7
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor (you dirty ********!)


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 3 
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 (-1)*
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3 
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
Sibelius #7 C major 7
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Bruckner #7 E Major
Vaughan Willians #5
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Ravellian

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor *2 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 *6 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 7
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) *5 (+1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie *3 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 7
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major *9 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major *6 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 (+1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Polednice

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 4*** (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2 (-1)*
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor

*** Wtf have you all been doing to this masterpiece while I was away for a day or two?! Btw, you may notice that my post seems to imply 2 + 1 = 4 (Brahms's Symphony was on 2 in the last post), but I spotted that World Violist illegitimately (deliberately or not!) deducted from this symphony without highlighting it when he had already deducted from another. Suspicious!


----------



## maestro267

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (+1)*
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 3
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor

------------------

Interesting way of playing this game. I'll look forward to watching its progression.


----------



## starry

Polednice said:


> *** Wtf have you all been doing to this masterpiece while I was away for a day or two?!


I haven't taken a single point off it myself.  I even gave it a point at the very start.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 1 (-1)*
Schubert #9 C major 6
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Toccata

I don't much care for this kind of game but "when in Rome …"

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 2
*Schubert #9 C major 7 (+1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 5 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

By my count the standings should be:

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 1
Schubert #9 C major 7
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 4 (-1)*
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 1
*Schubert #9 C major 8 (+1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Willians #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor

Hold on... where is Dvorak no.8 ???? surely someone should have nominated that!


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 4
*Mahler #5 5 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Rachmaninov #2 e minor 1
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 6 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6


----------



## Air

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 4
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
*Rachmaninov #2 e minor 0 (-1 and out)*
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1)
Brahms #4 e minor 5 (+1)
*Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 4
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## jurianbai

eyeing new loser....

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 (+1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 3 (-1)*
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 (-1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 (+1)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 3 (-1)
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 6

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor

Much as I love Beethoven . . .


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 7 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 3
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
*Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5 (-1)*

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)
Brahms #4 e minor 7
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 2 (-1)
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 6
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 +1*
*Beethoven #7 A major 8 -1*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)
Brahms #4 e minor 7
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 2 (-1)
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Sid James

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
*Beethoven #5 c minor 5 (-1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)
Brahms #4 e minor 7
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 3 (+1)*
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor[/QUOTE]


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 8 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 2 (-1)*
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4(-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8 
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 2 
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 7 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #4 2
*Mahler #5 6 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 6 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Polednice

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 1 (-1)*
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 6 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Toccata

Meanwhile, back at the funny farm










*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #4 0 (-1)*
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 6 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor


----------



## Ravellian

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) *6 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) *6 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4 (GOOD RIDDANCE!)


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
*Nielsen #5 6 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Oh, well, the Mahler Symphony that vies with #3 for my least favorite Mahler symphony has been eliminated...

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor *7 (-1)**
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 *7 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6
Nielsen #5 6 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

*Even _Hanslick_ (cursings & strife be upon his name) kind of fell off the bandwagon with regard to Brahms' 4th!


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 7 
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (-1)*
Mahler #5 7 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 6 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## rock_ape

Wow, i can safely say i know more about rocks on the Moon than what is going on here! 

Hats off to you all for your knowledge and skills.


----------



## maestro267

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 7
*Bruckner #8 c minor 8 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (-1)
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (+1)
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 7
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 (+1)*
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7 (+1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 7
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Rondo

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7 
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 7
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
*Nielsen #5 7 (+1)* 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 4 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5



> ELIMINATED:
> Vaughan Williams #5
> Bruckner #7 E Major
> Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
> Rachmaninov #2 e minor
> Mahler #4


If Brahms' 4th and/or Dvorak's 9th are relegated anytime soon I'd venture to say that there may be some here who have an aural distaste for the key of e.


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7 
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 8 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 3 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Weston

rock_ape said:


> Hats off to you all for your knowledge and skills.


Don't let us fool you.

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7 (+1)**
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 3 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

*Tired war horse maybe, but it did a lot for me as a kid getting me to understand what a symphony does.


----------



## Air

You guys hate on the wrong symphony.

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 (-1)**
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 3 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

*Tired war horse, agreed.


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7 (+1) 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2 (-1)
*Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 -1*
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7 (+1)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 +1*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2 (-1)
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## starry

Air said:


> You guys hate on the wrong symphony.


Tactics perhaps, not hate. The first 2 movements of the Eroica I do find better than the second 2 though.

Dvorak 9 I think is a decent piece. Kondrashin gives a very energetic performance of it.


----------



## Sid James

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

I'm saddened to see Mahler 4 gone. It's the one I like the most (out of the ones I have heard so far)...


----------



## starry

Mahler 4 is possibly one of the easiest ones to like by him, followed by no1. I would put no2 3rd (some good music but does go on a bit).


----------



## nefigah

You guys sure are making me work hard to defend my favorite symphony's honor 

I find it interesting that we've eliminated five, and advanced none.

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 6 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Air

nefigah said:


> I find it interesting that we've eliminated five, and advanced none.


Read original post. We ain't advancing any.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 (-1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 9 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## jurianbai

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
*Beethoven #5 c minor 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 7 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Toccata

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 6 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## JAKE WYB

you bugger


----------



## Polednice

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 5 (-1)*
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 3 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6 
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 +++++++1
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 1 -----------1
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


This game is definitely going to last a while


----------



## Polednice

HEY! You just ignored the change in points I made before your post!


----------



## Ravellian

I am very angry at these infidels who keep trying to kill my beloved Eroica symphony! What is wrong with you people?? and don't worry poly, I got it.

At this point, I like pretty much every symphony on the list.. just gotta narrow it down to my top 5 or so now..

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) *5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) *5 (-1)*
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (-1)
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 3 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Obama #7
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major *9 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor *8 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 6
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) *6 (+1)*
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie *5 (-1)* 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
*Dvorak #7 d minor 7 (+1)*
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 (+1)
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

It's only natural to want to off the Eroica. It's the most overrated symphony in existence!


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 9 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 1 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

Just wondering, if people have been voting the same symphonies every day or changing the votes depending on mood.


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1)
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6 (+1)
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 1
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

I don't tend to change votes based on mood. I just vote based on what I like/think is good.


----------



## Polednice

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

Thank God it just turned midnight for me! Anybody who deducts from the Manfred symphony clearly hasn't listened to it and/or read Byron!


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 5 (-1)**
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4

* short by the standards of its day


----------



## World Violist

Weston said:


> * short by the standards of its day


Um... no? What makes you think that? And why on earth should "standards of its day" enter into it?


----------



## Weston

My goodness! I completely reversed your last vote didn't I? Don't feel bad -- Air did the same thing to me earlier.

There is no method or strategy to my votes. I just comment on what is going through my head at the time. So I listened to the Sibelius again and thought: It's one movement, 20 something minutes long, more of a tone poem experience. I have to pick something for the minus 1.


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 9 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 5 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7 (+1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (-1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 5 (-1)
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Air

My late night vote.

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (+1) TO THE DEATH!*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 5 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## starry

teccomin said:


> Just wondering, if people have been voting the same symphonies every day or changing the votes depending on mood.


There's a select few I'm supporting (based on what I nominated originally), and the mark downs are for the rivals to them (which I would prefer not to win).


----------



## Art Rock

I am supporting my favourites (and there are still amny left, in spite of the Mahler 4 exit), and downgrading the ones I can do without. Which one depends on the actual vote count.

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1)
*Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 (+1) 
*Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Toccata

The whole thing is yo-yo ing as there aren't enough participants and there is inadequate damping. It rather reminds of a verse from the _Rime of the Ancient Mariner_ (by Samuel Taylor Coleridge):

_Day after day, day after day,
We stuck, nor breath nor motion;
As idle as a painted ship
Upon a painted ocean. _

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 
*Sibelius #7 C major 4 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## starry

Might have to make it so the one who is bottom after every couple of days is automatically eliminated.


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 8 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 6 (+1) *
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 8 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (-1)*
Mahler #5 6 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4 
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
*Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 1 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 9 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
*Sibelius #7 C major 3 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor 1
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 (+1)
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor *9 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major *7 (-1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor

Even though not notated, 'emiel's minus presumably went to the Manfred, which was then eliminated.


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 9 (+1)
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
*Schubert #9 C major 8 (+1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes sorry that was unclear..


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (-1)
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 6
Sibelius #7 C major 5 (+1)
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 7 (+1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Air

_*Important!*

From now on we'll be enforcing Chi_town's suggestion on how to make the current game a little more dynamic. *You are now allowed, instead of one, TWO (-1) votes for a total of (-2)* You can either split them:_



> Schubert #8 b minor 6 (+1)
> Mozart #40 g minor 4 (-1)
> Sibelius #2 D major 4 (-1)


or group them together.



> Schubert #8 b minor 6 (+1)
> Mozart #40 g minor 4 (-2)
> Sibelius #2 D major 5


Just a hint: grouping your negative votes together can be very effective. Things should be gone pretty quickly!

And now for my vote of the day, implementing the new rules:

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 6 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (-1)**
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)* **
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 5 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 5

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor

* overplayed
** I didn't much like it when I was young, but now it is the Apotheosis of the Symphony


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 4 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 9 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 4 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
*Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4 (-1)*

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## jurianbai

Messaien looks the last unknown name in this list, I really don't know the piece,so sooorryyy....

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
*Beethoven #5 c minor 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 (-2)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 4 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Sid James

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 9
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 3 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (-1)
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8 +1*
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 9
*Bruckner #8 c minor 7 -2*
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4 (+1)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3 (-1)
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
__________________


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (-1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 4 (-2)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## maestro267

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
*Bruckner #8 c minor 8 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4 (-2)
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3
*Sibelius #7 C major 4 (-1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## JAKE WYB

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8 
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3
*Sibelius #7 C major 5 (+1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 2 (-2)* (5-1-2 = 2)
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
*Dvorak #7 d minor 8 (+1)*
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Guest

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3 (+1)* 
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 3 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Toccata

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 (+1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 1 (-2)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 3
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4 
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (-2)
*Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 1 (-2)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 4 (+1)
*Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
*Brahms #4 e minor 8 (-1)* 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7 (+1)*
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 1
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 4 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
*Brahms #4 e minor 9 (+1) *
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie 0 (-1) ELIMINATED*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 4 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie, sorry, but it goes on for too long and a lot of it is similar material.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 2 (-2)*
*Sibelius #7 C major 5* (+1)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie

*On the last page Edward Elgar deducted a point from it and in the next post emiellucifuge did not take it into account.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 1 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie

*I did not read the rule change, and so I only subtracted one point in my earlier post for today, so I am using my additional point subtraction here.*


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor 9
*Bruckner #8 c minor 7 (-1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6 (-1)*
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 1 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor *8 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor *8 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter)* 7 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 8
Shostakovich #5 d minor 1 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie



DrMike said:


> I did not read the rule change, and so I only subtracted one point in my earlier post for today, so I am using my additional point subtraction here.


If we want to, we could give the same opportunity to *maestro267* & *Aramis*.


----------



## Falstaft

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
*Beethoven #5 c minor 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor 8 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8 
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 3 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 
Nielsen #5 7
*Schubert #9 C major 7 (-1)*
Shostakovich #5 d minor 1 
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

Looks like Shosty 5 is teetering on the brink. Who wants to push it over?

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
*Dvorak #7 d minor 9 (+1)*
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 2 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Shostakovich #5 d minor 1
Sibelius #7 C major 5
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie

Hey! Why did the person before me take away from 2 composers at once??


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Brahms #4 e minor 8
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 9
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #5 1 (-1)
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Shostakovich #5 d minor 1
Sibelius #7 C major 6 (+1)
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 4
Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
*Brahms #4 e minor 9 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 9
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 6
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
*Mahler #5 0 (-1 and ELIMINATED)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
*Shostakovich #5 d minor 0 (-1 and ELIMINATED)*
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor

I tend to not vote on symphonies I don't know well, I guess its time to give some of them a good listen.


----------



## Air

_Reminder!

*We are now allowed to subtract two points total, whether they are from the same symphony (-2) or from different symphonies 2 x (-1).* You are still allowed only one (+1) vote.

This rule was implemented to make the game run faster and indeed it has!_

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 (+1)*
*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 9
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 5 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
*Beethoven #5 c minor 3 (-1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 9
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

I see as we approach the end it will only be a matter of who posts first to eliminate someone's favorite. So it will be more about opportunity than about musical taste. Good thing to keep in mind when your cherished work gets the boot. These are all top tier pieces.

(Also please note I am posting a few minutes shy of midnight my time, so if I post earlier tomorrow evening it will appear to be the same day in some time zones. Not that I think anyone's going to be that obsessive about it.)


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 3 (-1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
*Beethoven #7 A major 8 -1*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
*Dvorak #7 d minor 8 -1*
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 (-1)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 +1*
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 5 
Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 2 (-2)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3 (-2)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 3 (+1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 7
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## Toccata

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 3 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
*Nielsen #5 5 (-2) * 
*Schubert #9 C major 8 (+1) *
Sibelius #7 C major 6
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 4


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im not worried, mine sit firmly on their throne!


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 
Brahms #4 e minor 9
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 (+1) 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 5 
Schubert #9 C major 8 
Sibelius #7 C major 6
*Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2 (-2)
*

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 
*Brahms #4 e minor 10 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 6
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 5 
Schubert #9 C major 8 
*Sibelius #7 C major 4 (-2)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 3
Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 8 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## Falstaft

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 1 (-2)*
*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 8 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

A little early today... but I'll be away this afternoon, so hopefully it's okay...
Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 1 
Beethoven #5 c minor 4 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major *9 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor * 6 (-2)* 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## motpasm23

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 1 
Beethoven #5 c minor 4 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor * 4 (-2)* 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) *8 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4 
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 1
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 2 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 8
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
*Nielsen #5 6 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 1
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 2 
*Bruckner #8 c minor 7 (-1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 9 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 6 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor


----------



## World Violist

*Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 0 (-1)*
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 2 
*Bruckner #8 c minor 8 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 8
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 9 (+1)
Nielsen #5 6 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"


----------



## Ravellian

Did the Eroica just get voted off the island? That's it. I'm not participating anymore. *goes off to cry*


----------



## starry

Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica) 0 (-1)
Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1)
*Brahms #4 e minor 3 (+1)*
*Bruckner #8 c minor 7 (-1)*
*Dvorak #7 d minor 7 (-1)*
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 9 (+1)
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"


----------



## Air

Beethoven #5 c minor 4
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 4 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 3 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2



Ravellian said:


> Did the Eroica just get voted off the island? That's it. I'm not participating anymore. *goes off to cry*


Same here mate, same here.


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven #5 c minor 3 (-1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)**
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 2 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 4
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

*Hope springs eternal.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 9
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 3 (+1)* 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Sibelius #7 C major 2 (-2)*
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
*Beethoven #7 A major 10 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 3
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 6
*Schubert #9 C major 7 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8 
Beethoven #7 A major 10
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 1 (-2)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

I like how Beethoven's 7th quietly got the first (I think) rating of 10 on here... odd (not that I don't like it, but with Eroica getting eliminated...  )


----------



## mamascarlatti

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8 
Beethoven #7 A major 10
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 5 
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 1 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 8 (+1*)
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
*Nielsen #5 4 (-2)*
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2


----------



## teccomin

^
I don't think the rules state that you can +2. So I am taking one off Mahler 2.

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8 
*Beethoven #7 A major 8 (-2)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
*Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 1 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 8
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 4 (-2)
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 2
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 2

Yea, seeing Beethoven #7 at 10 but #9 at 8 is just weird. Btw, Brahms #4 was the first 10 and got bashed to 2 after 4 consecutive votes.... mhmmm


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8 
Beethoven #7 A major 8 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 2 (+1) 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 8
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 4 
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 2
*Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique) 0 (-2, bye)*


----------



## Air

Life is good. 

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8 
Beethoven #7 A major 8 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Dvorak #9 e minor (New World) 0 (-2, bye)*
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 9 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
*Nielsen #5 5 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 7
Sibelius #7 C major 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## Toccata

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7 (-2) *
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5 
*Schubert #9 C major 8 (+1) *
Sibelius #7 C major 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## TresPicos

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
*Beethoven #7 A major 6 (-2)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
*Dvorak #7 d minor 8 (+1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (-2)*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #8 c minor 8 (+1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 7
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 2

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Ravellian said:


> Did the Eroica just get voted off the island? That's it. I'm not participating anymore. *goes off to cry*


Count the 'Eroica' among those pieces that I appreciate more as I get older. That having been said, 
though, it's something of 'the nature of the beast' when it comes to reductive elimination games. 
_This is NOT a knock on the game itself_ (which I'm sure was intended in the spirit of fun & diversion all along), 
but a statement on the _basic nature_ of the format.

Works that polarize listeners have a chance of faring worse than pleasant works that generally meet with no strenuous objections. Not too many people are going to feel _meh_ when it comes to Beethoven's 3rd. It's also why Wagner doesn't tend to fare so well when this format is applied to composers. In 'another place,' out of 20 (I think) composers in their countdown, I believe Wagner was sent off second (preceded only by Elgar, IIRC).

Back in the Favorite 10 Symphonies thread, the 'Eroica' was in the top half-dozen, 
last time I calibrated my numbers! (And Dvorák's 9th was the top non-Beethoven symphony!)

I'll be back in a little bit, with my daily vote...


----------



## Falstaft

*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 8 
*Dvorak #7 d minor 6 (-1)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 5 
Schubert #9 C major 8
*Sibelius #7 C major 1 (-1)
*

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

*Beethoven #5 c minor 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 8 
Dvorak #7 d minor 6 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 (-1)*
Nielsen #5 5 
*Schubert #9 C major 7 (-1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 1

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## Ravellian

Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica" 6
Beethoven #5 c minor 5 (+1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor *4(-2)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major *8 (+1)*
Sibelius #7 C major 1

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Brahms #4 e minor 
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## Nix

Beethoven #5 c minor 5 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 2 (-2)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (+2)
Nielsen #5 5
Schubert #9 C major 8 
Sibelius #7 C major 1

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica" 
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Brahms #4 e minor 
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## starry

You can only do a +1 and how exactly was Brahms 4 eliminated?


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
*Brahms #4 e minor 4 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 2
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 7
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
*Nielsen #5 6 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 1

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## Jigsawwizard

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)
*Brahms #4 e minor 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor 8
Dvorak #7 d minor 2
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (-2)
*Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Nielsen #5 6 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 1

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
Brahms #4 e minor 4 
*Bruckner #8 c minor 7 (-1)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 2
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (+1)*
Nielsen #5 6 
Schubert #9 C major 8
Sibelius #7 C major 1

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7 
Dvorak #7 d minor 3 (+1)
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 7 (-1)

(-1) for sibelius - eliminated

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)
Sibelius No. 7 Cmajor


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 2 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 3 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (+1) *
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 7

ELIMINATED:
Vaughan Williams #5
Bruckner #7 E Major
Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
Rachmaninov #2 e minor
Mahler #4
Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
Mahler #5
Shostakovich #5 d minor
Beethoven #3 E-flat major "Eroica"
Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)
Sibelius No. 7 Cmajor


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 3 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 3 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3 (-2)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 7


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 1 (-2) *
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 3
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 6
Schubert #9 C major 7


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 2 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 3
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4 
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
*Nielsen #5 4 (-2)*
Schubert #9 C major 7


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
*Beethoven #7 A major 9 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 3
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 4
*Schubert #9 C major 5 (-2)*


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
*Beethoven #7 A major 10 (+1) * *
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
*Dvorak #7 d minor 1 (-2)*
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 4
Schubert #9 C major 5

* All right then. I see folks just aren't ready to embrace the 9th.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Gonna do it right this time!

Beethoven #5 c minor 5
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 10 
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)* *
Brahms #4 e minor 2
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 1 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
*Nielsen #5 2 (-2)*
Schubert #9 C major 5

* I love the 9th!


----------



## Sid James

mamascarlatti said:


> Gonna do it right this time!
> 
> *Beethoven #5 c minor 3 (-2)*
> Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
> Beethoven #7 A major 10
> Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8
> *Brahms #4 e minor 3 (+1)*
> Bruckner #8 c minor 7
> Dvorak #7 d minor 1
> Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4
> Mahler #6 a minor 6
> Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
> Nielsen #5 2
> Schubert #9 C major 5
> 
> (I see that the Messiaen has dissappeared over the weekend. I'm not surprised that the only post World War 2 & most recent symphony is gone. Most people around here don't seem to appreciate that repertoire very much at all. Speaking for myself, the_ Turangalila _would be the most awesome thing to see live from the whole list, or any symphony I can think of, really)...


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #5 c minor 3 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 10 
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (-2)
*Brahms #4 e minor 4 (+1)
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 1 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 2
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #5 c minor 3 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 10 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 7
Dvorak #7 d minor 1 
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
*Nielsen #5 0 (-2)*
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 10
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (+1)
Bruckner #8 c minor 5 (-2)*
Dvorak #7 d minor 1
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 0
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## starry

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
*Beethoven #7 A major 8 -2*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6
*Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 5 (-2)
Dvorak #7 d minor 1
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 5
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 0
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## starry

Andre said:


> (I see that the Messiaen has dissappeared over the weekend. I'm not surprised that the only post World War 2 & most recent symphony is gone. Most people around here don't seem to appreciate that repertoire very much at all. Speaking for myself, the_ Turangalila _would be the most awesome thing to see live from the whole list, or any symphony I can think of, really)...


I do like some post-WW2 symphonies it's just that the Turangalila hasn't appealed to me much (so far). Maybe I haven't heard the right performance or maybe it seems too sprawling for me.


----------



## Jigsawwizard

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8 
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)
*Brahms #4 e minor 6 
Bruckner #8 c minor 5 
*Dvorak #7 d minor 0 (-1) eliminated
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4 (- 1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Nielsen #5 0
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## Toccata

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 8
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 2 (-2) *
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
*Schubert #9 C major 6 (+1)*


----------



## Air

*Beethoven #5 c minor 2 (-1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7 (-1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 6
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8
Schubert #9 C major 6


----------



## JAKE WYB

Beethoven #5 c minor 2 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7 
Beethoven #7 A major 8
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3
*Mahler #6 a minor 7 (+1)*
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (-1)
Schubert #9 C major 5(-1)*


----------



## TresPicos

Beethoven #5 c minor 2
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 7
*Beethoven #7 A major 6 (-2)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
*Schubert #9 C major 6 (+1)*


----------



## Falstaft

*Beethoven #5 c minor 3 (+1)
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 (-1)
Beethoven #7 A major 5 (-1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Schubert #9 C major 6

I feel I'm fighting a losing battle to keep the Beethoven 5 alive. Just because its super well-known doesn't mean it's not an incredible work!


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #5 c minor 3 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 
Beethoven #7 A major 3 (-2)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 4 (+1)
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7
Schubert #9 C major 6


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Falstaft said:


> I feel I'm fighting a losing battle to keep the Beethoven 5 alive. Just because its super well-known doesn't mean it's not an incredible work!


I'm sympathetic to your aim-- but I don't think "cannabalizing" points away from other Beethoven works is the most tactically shrewd way to advance this goal...


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #5 c minor 3 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 
Beethoven #7 A major 3 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (-1)*
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3 (-1)* 
Mahler #6 a minor 7
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 8 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 6


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #5 c minor 3 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6 
Beethoven #7 A major 4 *(+1)* 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 4 
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3 
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) *6 (-2)*
Schubert #9 C major 6


----------



## Ravellian

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4 *(-2)*
Schubert #9 C major 7 *(+1)*


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 7 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
*Schubert #9 C major 5 (-2)*


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 3
Mahler #6 a minor 7
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 (+1)*
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## Nix

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5 
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 1 (-2)
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 (+1)
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## Lukecash12

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 1 (-2)
Mahler #6 a minor 7
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 (+1)*
*Schubert #9 C major 5 (-1)*


----------



## Weston

Beethoven #5 c minor 3
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
*Mahler #2 (Resurrection) 0 (-1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 (+1)
*Schubert #9 C major 4 (-1)*

_Freude! Freude!_


----------



## Art Rock

*Beethoven #5 c minor 4 (+1)
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (-1) 
*Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 7
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 (-1)
*Schubert #9 C major 4


----------



## Sid James

*Beethoven #5 c minor 2 (-2)
*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
*Brahms #4 e minor 6 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Schubert #9 C major 4


----------



## teccomin

*Beethoven #5 c minor 0 (-2)*
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 
*Brahms #4 e minor 7 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 7
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Schubert #9 C major 4


----------



## mamascarlatti

Beethoven #5 c minor 2 
Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (-1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
*Mahler #6 a minor 6 (-1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Schubert #9 C major 4


----------



## Toccata

mamascarlatti said:


> Beethoven #5 c minor 2
> Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
> Beethoven #7 A major 4
> *Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 (+1)*
> *Brahms #4 e minor 5 (-1)*
> Bruckner #8 c minor 4
> *Mahler #6 a minor 6 (-1)*
> Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
> Schubert #9 C major 4


I think some errors have crept in here. After your vote the situation should be:

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 8 
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Schubert #9 C major 4

(This is because Beethoven 5 was already eliminated; Brahms 4 was at 7 prior to your adjustment of -1)


----------



## starry

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 -2*
Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 6
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 +1*
Schubert #9 C major 4


----------



## Jigsawwizard

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 6
Beethoven #7 A major 4
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 +1
*Brahms #4 e minor 6
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
*Mahler #6 a minor 4 (-2)
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 
Schubert #9 C major 4


----------



## mamascarlatti

Opal said:


> I think some errors have crept in here. After your vote the situation should be:
> 
> (This is because Beethoven 5 was already eliminated; Brahms 4 was at 7 prior to your adjustment of -1)


Oops sorry, someone else beat me to it while I was composing. Got to be quick in this game


----------



## Air

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 (-1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #8 c minor 5 (+1)*
Mahler #6 a minor 4
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 (-1)*
Schubert #9 C major 4



mamascarlatti said:


> Oops sorry, someone else beat me to it while I was composing. Got to be quick in this game


It's all good  I like how self-moderating the members on this thread are...


----------



## Toccata

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 6
*Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (-1) * 
*Mahler #6 a minor 3 (-1) *
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 
*Schubert #9 C major 5 (+1) *


----------



## Aramis

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 4 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4 
*Mahler #6 a minor 4 (+1) * 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
Schubert #9 C major 5


----------



## Toccata

Aramis said:


> Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
> Beethoven #7 A major 4
> Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
> *Brahms #4 e minor 4 (-2) *
> Bruckner #8 c minor 5
> *Mahler #6 a minor 5 (+1)*
> Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5
> Schubert #9 C major 4


You have screwed up Schubert's score! It's 5. Also Mahler's should be 4. I'll leave it to you to sort it out.


----------



## Aramis

Opal said:


> You have screwed up Schubert's score! It's 5. Also Mahler's should be 4. I'll leave it to you to sort it out.


Sorry, seems like your reply was send while I was writing mine. It is fixed now.


----------



## Toccata

Air said:


> It's all good  I like how self-moderating the members on this thread are...


Angelic even! No riff-raff here, no siree. We take all this voting very seriously. I couldn't do without my daily fix. I trust you have another enlightened thread lined up after the demise of this one. How about "favourite ex-member?" Put up M-I, lol, I dare you.


----------



## JAKE WYB

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 4 
Bruckner #8 c minor 4 
*Mahler #6 a minor 5 (+1) 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4(-1)
Schubert #9 C major 4(-1)*


----------



## Conor71

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
*Beethoven #7 A major 5 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 4
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
*Schubert #9 C major 2 (-2)*


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 4
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 5 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mahler #6 a minor 5
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4
*Schubert #9 C major 0 (-2)*


----------



## starry

The first one of those I nominated goes.


----------



## Falstaft

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 4
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5 
*Bruckner #8 c minor 5 (+1)
Mahler #6 a minor 3 (-2)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 (+1)*
*Beethoven #7 A major 3 [-2]*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
Bruckner #8 c minor 5
Mahler #6 a minor 3
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4


----------



## Boccherini

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 
Beethoven #7 A major 3 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
*Bruckner #8 c minor 3 (-2)*
Mahler #6 a minor 3
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 (+1) *

Can I complete the days I wasn't here in 1 day/post? 
It might be proper according to these rules:


Air said:


> Guidelines for voting:
> (1) *You are allowed one (+1) vote and one (-1) vote per day*. Please state (+1) next to the symphony you are adding 1 to and (-1) to the symphony you are subtracting 1 from.
> (4) You may only vote *once per day*. Though time zone issues may be a problem, this can be determine after 3 consecutive votes.


----------



## jhar26

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 
Beethoven #7 A major 3 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 5
*Bruckner #8 c minor 2 (-1)*
*Mahler #6 a minor 2 (-1)*
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6 (+1)*


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5 
*Beethoven #7 A major 4 (+1)* 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 3 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 2
Mahler #6 a minor 2
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 6


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 4
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
*Brahms #4 e minor 1 (-2)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 2
Mahler #6 a minor 2
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 7 (+1)*


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

A canny way of helping to make sure your count is correct at the time of posting is to use the "Preview Post" tab before submitting your reply. That way, if someone voted "over-top-of-you," you can look at the new vote (scroll down to see latest posts) and adjust your totals, if need be.

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major *5 (+1)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor 1 
Bruckner #8 c minor 2
Mahler #6 a minor 2
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) *5 (-2)*


----------



## Ravellian

Well, I don't particularly love any of the remaining symphonies, so I guess I'm out.


----------



## Aramis

Ravellian said:


> Well, I don't particularly love any of the remaining symphonies, so I guess I'm out.


Come on, vote the Brahms 4th down before one of them will come again and rise it up


----------



## Il Seraglio

Done 

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5 (+1)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7
Brahms #4 e minor -1 (-2)
Bruckner #8 c minor 3 (+1)
Mahler #6 a minor 2
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5 (-2)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Aramis said:


> Come on, vote the Brahms 4th down before one of them will come again and rise it up


I hate you!


----------



## Lukecash12

Edward Elgar said:


> I hate you!


I think I just pittled a little. Just a bit.


----------



## starry

Brahms 4 kept rising from the ashes as people realise it's a great piece.  

Now it might be between Beethoven and Mozart. Time to kill off Bruckner and Mahler.


----------



## World Violist

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5 (-2)
Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (+1)
Mahler #6 a minor 2
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5

I'm just sick of Beethoven the symphonist, that's all.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (+1)
Bruckner #8 c minor 2 (-2)*
Mahler #6 a minor 2
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5

Hope and pray I haven't stuffed up the rules again.


----------



## teccomin

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 2
*Mahler #6 a minor 0 (-2)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5

Ah Brahms 4 is gone, the only symphony that is defined by 4 good movements rather than 1 great movement.


----------



## Sid James

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 5
Beethoven #7 A major 5
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5 (-2)*
*Bruckner #8 c minor 3 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 5

Thought I'd prop up old Anton, though the 8th is certainly not my favourite symphony by him. I prefer him in a more lighter and calmer mode, in the somewhat underrated 6th.


----------



## Weston

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 4 (-1)*
Beethoven #7 A major 5
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (+1)*
Bruckner #8 c minor 3 
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4 (-1)*

Looks like it's going to be a photo finish - and it's getting harder to cast negative votes!


----------



## Art Rock

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 4)
Beethoven #7 A major 5
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 (-2)
Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (+1)
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4


----------



## motpasm23

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2 (-2)*
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
*Bruckner #8 c minor 5 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4

this is not at all how i predicted this would end up...


----------



## nefigah

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2
Beethoven #7 A major 5
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5 (+1)*
*Bruckner #8 c minor 3 (-2)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 4


----------



## Machiavel

cannot believe beethoven is again on top. what a over-hype guy he is. He has been talked and played so much I dont find anything in his music now.You see people here on this forum and year after years they talk again about beethoven. no a good melodist and except his symphonies all the rest falls flat. if you compare beethoven piano to chopin schumann liszt I feel sorry for you. thats what happen when hype is too strong. people dont think and beethoven becomes the best when I would not even rank him in the top 10 overall. to each other his opinions but here like most forums it is an unconditional love without much thinking in too it


----------



## nefigah

teccomin said:


> Ah Brahms 4 is gone, the only symphony that is defined by 4 good movements rather than 1 great movement.


Odd... for me, Beethoven's 9th is the epitome of 4 good movements (in fact, I rather like the first 3 more than the famous last). I do like Brahms 4 as well, though.

Edit: @Machiavel: Easy, tiger  I'm sorry you've played him out, but to imply that you have to be a blindly-trusting, unthinking sort to like Beethoven is rather silly.


----------



## Sid James

I also can't believe Brahms is gone. I like his _Symphony No. 4_ way better than the ones that are left now on the list.

Regarding Beethoven, I agree with nefigah. I think that his symphonies, string quartets & sonatas present the essence of what is good about classical. True, the symphonies may be overhyped compared to his other works, but that does not mean that at least one or two of them shouldn't be in the top ten.


----------



## Falstaft

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2
Beethoven #7 A major 5
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5 
*Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (+1)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 2 (-2)*

Exciting!


----------



## Weston

Regarding Beethoven -- sorry to all the folks who are getting tired of him. Even I am almost in that place, but after serious soul searching (and even some thinking) I'm afraid the guy is still on top. I am thoroughly ready to move on and explore other interesting things though.


----------



## TresPicos

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 (+1)
Beethoven #7 A major 3 (-2)*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5
Bruckner #8 c minor 4
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 2


----------



## starry

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 (+1)
Beethoven #7 A major 3 (-2)
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3 -2*
Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (+1)
*Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3 +1*


----------



## Jigsawwizard

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 
*Beethoven #7 A major 1 (-2) 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 (+1)
*Bruckner #8 c minor 4 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3


----------



## Air

Good evening 

I set up a disaster.

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2 (-1)*
*Beethoven #7 A major 0 (-1 and out )*
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
*Bruckner #8 c minor 5 (+1)*
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3

And LOOK who's winning.


----------



## Toccata

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 (+1) *
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
*Bruckner #8 c minor 3 (-2) *
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 3

...

I can't believe that Bruckner 8 has lasted this long.


----------



## starry

Opal said:


> *
> 
> I can't believe that Bruckner 8 has lasted this long.*


*

Tactical voting, nobody thinks it can win.*


----------



## Sid James

Inevitably, it looks like one of the two remaining Beethoven symphonies will win...


----------



## JAKE WYB

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4
*Bruckner #8 c minor 4 (+1) 
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 1 (-2)*


----------



## Edward Elgar

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5 (+1)*
*Bruckner #8 c minor 2 (-2) *
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 1


----------



## Guest

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (+1)*
*Bruckner #8 c minor 0 (-2) *
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 1


----------



## Conor71

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2 (-1)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 7 (+1)
Mozart #41 C major (Jupiter) 0 (-1)*


----------



## maestro267

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 (+1)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 6 (-1)

May be a lost cause, but I'd like to keep no. 6 alive for just a bit longer.


----------



## starry

you can give -2 to beethoven 9.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 4 (+1)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 4 (-2)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2 (-2)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 5 (+1)

Perhaps too soon for a post-mortem analysis, but here goes-

1) Beethoven was definitely helped by multiple nominations. (Not that there's anything WRONG with that!). If we could have snuck in Mozart 40 & Schubert 8 in the nominating process, things might have turned out differently.

2) The works that I've previously described as "The Bruckner Geek's favorite Bruckner Symphony" (Number 8) and "The Mahler Geek's favorite Mahler Symphony" (Number 6) outlasted their better-known counterparts (e.g.: Bruckner 7, Mahler 2 & 5). I suspect that those who were less familiar with them were less inclined to "minus" them than their more-frequently performed neighbors, while enthusiasts were still willing to "plus" them.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I think the right symphony was chosen. Although there were some symphonies not included which I think deserve a brief mention.

Brahms' 3rd. In my opinion his best work and one of the greatest symphonies of all time. The orchestration is spot on. The pace of the music fluctuates gracefully, expressing immense peaks and troughs to sublime meandering melodies on the clarinet. I kept voting for the 4th as Brahms needs recognition as one of the best symphonists.

Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique. This is one of the best examples of programme music I can think of. The second and fourth movements got me interested but the other movements are where the true brilliance lies. The variety of colour and orchestration is astounding. The symphony doesn't feel as if it's been written at the piano as so many do. It's refreshing, barbaric and monumental. It needs recognition.

Sibelius' 5th. What's the deal with the 7th?! Can someone explain to me its appeal? The fifth is a much better symphony in my opinion for the following reasons. The music feels as if huge movements are being made, as if tectonic plates are rubbing past each other and causing mountains to rise and fall. The slow movement is so charming and carefree it couldn't be more of a contrast to the giants either side of it. The finale works its way to such a climax it's one of the most satisfying conclusions to a symphony ever. (Presuming nobody claps in-between those hammer-like chords right at the end!)

Elgar!!! Why does his name appear so infrequently? Both his symphonies kick ***! It's an insult that the Vaughan Williams travesty was included in the original list and Elgar wasn't. There's a lot Elgar has to offer if you can get past the Victorian pomp and circumstance. There's real soul in this music and Elgar's orchestration should be discussed with the likes of Ravel and Rimsky-Korsakov.

Plus what do you guys have against Tchaikovsky? His symphonies are boss! 

Are there any other neglected symphonies that would be on your "start list"?


----------



## starry

Brahms 4>3 Why? Well the slow movement for a start.

I nominated Elgar 1, but some as you say will just see it as only having local relevance because of the association some have of Elgar with jingoism.

I agree Sib 7 isn't necessarily his best and I like Sib 5 too. I think people see the 7th as the conclusion of his development and as relatively unique for it's time by being in one movement.

Berlioz? Maybe, but he tends to get overshadowed by later romantics. Tchai 6 was in the poll, I would have preferred 5.


----------



## Toccata

The whole thing was flawed from start to finish by complete lack of control over the number of voters. There weren't many to start with but numbers dwindled generally as their own favourites got eliminated, plus the fact that some new people joined in who hadn't participated previously. That's no way to organise any kind of poll. It's a wonder that any remotely sensible results emerged at all.


----------



## Argus

The games not over yet and this is a good time for my first post in this thread.

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 (+1)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3 (-2)


----------



## emiellucifuge

Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 2 (-1)
Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 2 (-1)


----------



## Edward Elgar

Argus said:


> The games not over yet and this is a good time for my first post in this thread.
> 
> Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 3 (+1)
> Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3 (-2)


Honestly? You can't be serious!


----------



## Argus

Edward Elgar said:


> Honestly? You can't be serious!


Of course. This thread is like Highlander transposed into the world of symphonies. There can be only one! The 6th I see as Connor McCloud and the 9th as the big guy who had long hair then shaved it of and got tattoo's on the side of it. It was inevitably going to come down to those two. Mozart 41 was like Sean Connery playing a Spaniard and clearly, in the words of Andy Gray, had no right to be there. The Bruckner and Mahler were like the guy with the shades who get's his head chopped off at the start and the black guy who get's decapitated later on. They were always destined to defeat for the benefit of the story.

So, yeah, I was being deadly serious.

Plus, shouldn't I have about 12 days worth of votes built up because I joined the game late.


----------



## Boccherini

And the winner is...

*Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale) 0 (-2 Eliminated)*
*Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral) 3 (+1 whatever)*


----------



## starry

Ok, we can blame you for letting Beethoven 9 win.


----------



## Boccherini

starry said:


> Ok, we can blame you for letting Beethoven 9 win.


Well, I'm pretty sure Mr. Beethoven would have been pleased for that.


----------



## mamascarlatti

starry said:


> Ok, we can blame you for letting Beethoven 9 win.


I was there this morning (NZ time), composing, but then I just couldn't give the poor old Pastorale the coup de grâce!
I thought, let someone else take the blame!


----------



## starry

Boccherini said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure Mr. Beethoven would have been pleased for that.


I don't think Beethoven would have minded what happened in the contest really.


----------



## Boccherini

starry said:


> I don't think Beethoven would have minded what happened in the contest really.


True, but he (most likely) would have wanted his monumental 9th to be considered the top rather than _his_ "hymn for the nature".


----------



## starry

Boccherini said:


> True, but he (most likely) would have wanted his monumental 9th to be considered the top rather than _his_ "hymn for the nature".


Possibly, he liked his 3rd alot too though. And he did feel a great affinity for nature apparently so he might not have been too disappointed if that had won, or if Mozart had won. Beethoven could be - maybe surprisingly - humble too, he seemed to think Handel was a better composer than himself for instance.


----------



## World Violist

What... a... surprise...

Can't say I'm not disappointed. Maybe this is what Boulez meant when he said that all opera houses should be bombed? Sure, Beethoven was a radical composer for his day, but that doesn't warrant hero worship, and definitely not for his most overrated symphony...


----------



## Sid James

Well, Beethoven's_ Choral _is a great symphony, and definitely the only symphony of real significance which incorporates chorus & soloists of the time (I know Mendelssohn, Berlioz, Sibelius, Mahler, Myaskovsky, Holst, Shostakovich, Henze, Penderecki also composed symphonies using these forces, but that was later - Beethoven started the ball rolling in this department). My personal favourite of his excellent cycle is the _Eroica_. But I'm happy that the 5th didn't win, IT IS overplayed, and to a degree way overhyped. So much so that it eclipses everything else in his output, at least as far as the non-classical music listening public at large is concerned.

By the way, can anyone (who has time) make a list of the symphonies from No. 1 to the last, so we can see how they were ranked? That would be interesting...


----------



## Air

Results:

25. Vaughan Williams #5
24. Bruckner #7 E major
23. Tchaikovsky #5 e minor
22. Rachmaninov #2 e minor
21. Mahler #4
20. Tchaikovsky Manfred b minor
19. Messaien Turangalîla-Symphonie
18. Mahler #5
17. Shostakovich #5 d minor
16. Beethoven #3 E flat major (Eroica)
15. Tchaikovsky #6 b minor (Pathetique)
14. Dvorak #9 e minor (New World)
13. Sibelius #7 C major
12. Nielsen #5
11. Dvorak #7 d minor
10. Mahler #2 (Resurrection)
9. Beethoven #5 c minor
8. Schubert #9 C major
7. Brahms #4 e minor
6. Mahler #6 a minor
5. Beethoven #7 A major
4. Bruckner #8 c minor
_3. Mozart #41 C major
2. Beethoven #6 F Major (Pastorale)
*1. Beethoven #9 d minor (Choral)*_

Not bad. I'm relieved that:

1) Beethoven, at least, did not his usual thing, which means sweeping the top 5 spots.
2) Of his symphonies, the 5th or 6th did not win.
3) Symphonies like Messaien (19th) and Nielsen (12th) had a very respectable finish.

It's not as flawed as some of you claim... dare I even say that it's the best list of it's kind ("listeners' choice") that I've seen for awhile!


----------



## Sid James

Air said:


> Not bad. I'm relieved that:
> 
> 1) Beethoven, at least, did not his usual thing, which means sweeping the top 5 spots.
> 2) Of his symphonies, the 5th or 6th did not win.
> 3) Symphonies like Messaien (19th) and Nielsen (12th) had a very respectable finish.
> 
> It's not as flawed as some of you claim... dare I even say that it's the best list of it's kind ("listeners' choice") that I've seen for awhile!


Agreed. I was pretty sceptical at first, but this is a fine list. I would certainly recommend it to someone starting off to explore the symphonic realm. It's certainly no "idiot's" list. However, I would have maybe liked Haydn to be represented somewhere, perhaps one of his _London_ symphonies? One can argue that this or that symphony is "better" than others by a certain composer, but that's just subjective opinion anyway. Although I don't like Shostakovich's_ 5th_, for example, there's nothing wrong with starting off with a good recording of that & then exploring some of his other reputable symphonies down the track. I'm also glad that something post 1945 (the Messiaen) actually made it on the list, it's good to have something more recent & that's probably one of the finest (or just better known) works from that period.


----------



## Weston

I'm sure this was as frustrating an exercise as those top 100 songs of all time votes we used to have in radio back in the 70's and early 80's when _Stairway to Heaven_ predictably came out on top for nearly two decades. (For all I know or care it still does.) My favorite pieces wouldn't even be in the running. But then I prided myself on being esoteric at least, with more refined taste than the masses.

I am pleased with the results of this tournament though. It was a mighty clash of titans for sure.

And now as promised I am putting Beethoven aside for a time to explore farther afield in earnest. Many thousands of works await me.


----------



## Art Rock

World Violist said:


> What... a... surprise...
> 
> Can't say I'm not disappointed. Maybe this is what Boulez meant when he said that all opera houses should be bombed? Sure, Beethoven was a radical composer for his day, but that doesn't warrant hero worship, and definitely not for his most overrated symphony...


I was afraid the cursed ninth would get its usual triumph, and indeed. I would have been happy with a Pastoral victory though, by far his best symphony to my taste.


----------



## nefigah

Funny thing is, I know the 9th received tons of downvotes too... It would be interesting to see just how many total upvotes and downvotes it got (I'm sure it was the most "contested," whereas e.g. the 7th didn't get downvotes till the end).

I'm feeling pretty good, as I originally nominated what turned out to get 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 7th places (though it seems I was the only Bruckner 7 fan, as it got 24th!)


----------



## jurianbai

LOL... so many days just for knowing Beethoven's 9th still the most preferred!


----------



## starry

The top 10 isn't bad I suppose, and my nominations came in 2nd, 3rd, 7th and 8th. Haydn is most definitely missing but I was as guilty as anyone as I didn't nominate one of his symphonies. But then nominating 5 meant I was always likely to miss out something.


----------



## maestro267

I'm pleased Bruckner 8 did as well as it did, finishing 4th. One of the towering masterpieces of symphonic repertoire imo. Not surprised Beethoven 9 won.


----------

